# Remote Thermostat for Mendota Gas Insert



## mittshel (Jan 8, 2010)

We have a Travis Industries remote for our Mendota insert and it is giving us a lot of trouble.  It will work fine for a few days then suddenly will not shut off.  We have to unplug the stove to turn it off.   I don't want to replace it without trying to figure out what is wrong.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this matter?  AND if we do have to replace it what brand would be recommended?  Thank you for any input.  Betsy.


----------



## tchdngrnby (Jan 8, 2010)

My first thought would be to change the batteries in the remote and the reciever.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 8, 2010)

If that does not help I would suspect the receiver is overheating. Sometimes putting an insulated shield over it can help with that.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 8, 2010)

mittshel said:
			
		

> We have a Travis Industries remote for our Mendota insert and it is giving us a lot of trouble.  It will work fine for a few days then suddenly will not shut off.  We have to unplug the stove to turn it off.   I don't want to replace it without trying to figure out what is wrong.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this matter?  AND if we do have to replace it what brand would be recommended?  Thank you for any input.  Betsy.



What are you "unplugging"? Is this an AC remote?
If it is an AC unit, switch to a Skytech battery operated unit & you'll
still have remote capabilities if the power goes out...


----------



## mittshel (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Our receiver has no batteries, it is wired in.  Yes, the transmitter is an AC unit.  I am unplugging the stove, but not the fan.  Does this added info help?  Betsy.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you still have the owner's manual for t he remote?
If you do, see if there's a way to re-tune it. 
The Skytech transmitters sometimes lose touch with the receivers
& hafta be re-adjusted to align the radio frequencies.
Maybe this is the case with yours...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2010)

If it can turn the fireplace on, but then it wont turn off, its either overheating or broken. Or the batteries are going dead...

Now I have seen you say insert, and stove, which is it? Maybe we need a model # of the fireplace.


----------



## mittshel (Jan 9, 2010)

It is a "Mendota Gas Direct Vent Fireplace with Hearthglo Sealed Combustion System" Model DXV-42.  Thanks for the help.  Betsy.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its neither an "insert" or a "stove", its a built-in fireplace.

My last information still stands. I would check all the batteries, and then make a heat shield for the remote receiver.


----------



## mittshel (Jan 24, 2010)

Inferno - We have done an experiment with this remote.  We took the receiver out from inside the fireplace and set it on the hearth and ran an extension cord to another outlet and plugged it in.  It has worked fine ever since.  If the receiver has a heat shield that it sits in, does it still overheat?  Do you know how we can add more protection from the heat?  Thanks for your help.  Betsy.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know if it will still overheat with a heat shield on it, that's why I wanted you to try it. That's about the best protection you can add.

First of all before I get into this, make sure you vent cap on the outside is not blocked at all, once had a bank who's remote kept overheating and we eventually found a huge bird nest blocking half of the vent cap.

So if that checks out, just take a flat piece of metal and put two bends in it, making two legs and a top to go over the remote. Leave a little room on the top, and add some 1/2" micore or something else that insulates well (rock wool would work also). Just use some silicone and glue it to the top on the inside. Then put the whole shield over the remote box so that the open ends face front and back, so air can flow through naturally.


----------



## mittshel (Feb 11, 2010)

Inferno - Thought I would follow up and tell you that with your help we fixed our problem.  We put the receiver that was obviously overheating in a basket of pine cones that were sitting nearby and have not had another problem.  Thanks again.  Betsy.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 18, 2010)

what brand of remote is it? Travis doesn't actually make remotes...but they have subbed out remotes to a couple of different makers.. now they use skyteck 

when was your mendota installed? i recall some issues with remotes from 10yrs ago, i even still have some spare mendota remote recievers kicking around somewhere.(odd system if i recall!)

good advice above though....


----------



## mittshel (Feb 19, 2010)

Our stove was installed 5 years ago.  If we ever have to replace the receiver/remote we will look at Skytech.  Sure glad we got this thing working properly.  Thanks for the input.  Betsy.


----------

